# Kuat Transfer



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anybody out there own the Kuat Transfer? I cant find much of anything in the way of reviews online. I think because it is still pretty new. Id love to hear some real life opinions on it and maybe some comparisons to the Sherpa and NV. I know it is missing some features of the other two, but as of now I think I like the wheelbase and tire width capabilities of the Transfer over the Sherpa. The NV is just too far out of my price range. I'm looking at putting it on a 2010 Honda Odyssey. 

Any input would be awesome!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't seen one in person, but it looks interesting. The only down side I noticed, is that you can't offset the bikes side to side to prevent handle bar to seat contact, unless I missed something.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Chad_M said:


> I haven't seen one in person, but it looks interesting. The only down side I noticed, is that you can't offset the bikes side to side to prevent handle bar to seat contact, unless I missed something.


Im hoping with my bikes and my buddies bikes all having seat droppers or at least a quick release, that seats hitting handlbars wouldnt be an issue. I dont have any experience with bike racks (usually just chuck it in the back of the pickup) so be nice if Im way off on that. Am I wrong? Definitly good to know if it will be an issue though. Right now the two bikes that will be on it are a Santa Cruz Tallboy LT, and a Pivot Mach 6. Every once and a while there will be a GT Zaskar on it.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have one, unfortunately I can't compare it to the sherpa or NV because this is my first hitch rack. I will try two bikes this weekend for the first time. 

It has a screw in hitch pin vs. what I think are the friction systems on the sherpa and NV.

It's way lighter than the T2 I tried.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

looks like the way the front cradle can drop or raise would offer some seat/handlebar relief with what adjustability it has - but need to see that one work to believe it more

i will say - it rises to the top of list for a decent rack/decent price that won't be on with all the time... just those times when dogs and wife are along - or buddies and i carpool vs meet


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one. The first one I bought ended up being on backorder. The second one I bought says they have 4 in stock, so Im crossing my fingers! If it shows up ill post some pictures.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Just placed an order for one myself; will be curious to check it out once (whenever) it arrives. I was having a damn hard time deciding between the 2 and the 3, but settled on the 2 for the lower cost and lower rear window profile, figuring for the same additional money, I could throw a 1 bike deal up on the roof when needed...


----------



## etaylor414 (May 25, 2015)

I've also been considering one of these racks and am very interested to hear all of your thoughts on it once you get them in!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

DomPedro - were you able to give it a try this past weekend? curious as Im about to pull the trigger on one - any info greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

kamper11 said:


> DomPedro - were you able to give it a try this past weekend? curious as Im about to pull the trigger on one - any info greatly appreciated!!!


I'm curious as well! Mine just finally shipped today, so I should have it soon and will post pictures when I get it installed.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking forward to some real reviews.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

*I've Got Mine!*



















































Well, it fits my two 29ers just fine. It seems solid and the way it tightens to the hitch works well. It is solid as a rock. This is my first bike rack, but I'm pleased! It also seems to offset the bikes to allow PLENTY of clearance between the two. I think it is a keeper! It is eventually going on my minivan, but I sprained the living crap out of my wrist today on an "over the bars" adventure, so installing the hitch is going to have to wait a few weeks. Let me know if any of you have questions.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Is it rated for off road? Not just your opinion but actually on the box or in the material?


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> Is it rated for off road? Not just your opinion but actually on the box or in the material?


It has a sticker on it that says it is NOT to be used off road. Is that normal, or not?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Normallish I guess. I think it's pretty sad. Wish more companies built them stronger and therefore had more faith in their own product. I was hoping a new design would have had improved strength.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Interesting. My own opinion is that the thing is strong. I'm not about to attach it to a 4x4 and go nuts, but I have no issues personally with attaching to my truck, van, or car and taking a normally graded (washboard) dirt road. In fact I will be doing that. I would say that a good amount of the good trails are off of forest service roads here in AZ.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I think the issue is how you rate for off-road. There is no way to quantify that. By not rating racks for off road use companies avoid some joker slapping a rack on his dune buggy and then suing when the buggy rolls over.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is the sticker. No unpaved surfaces, and no recreational vehicles.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

My experience is that the racks start to wobble so badly that they destroy their joints. As the OP mentioned, most of his trails are off dirt roads (as are most people's) and in a couple of years, his nice new rack will need to be replaced.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> My experience is that the racks start to wobble so badly that they destroy their joints. As the OP mentioned, most of his trails are off dirt roads (as are most people's) and in a couple of years, his nice new rack will need to be replaced.


I guess at that time I'll just be glad it wasn't very expensive!


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just took a look at this rack and am thinking of grabbing one of the 2-bike racks. Anyone have any experience with this particular one or any similar wheel lock design racks on long distance trips with 70+ mph highway conditions?

If you have noticed me post in other "rack" threads, you'll know I'm over thinking these things and am deep in the research....


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Cimmy24 said:


> I just took a look at this rack and am thinking of grabbing one of the 2-bike racks. Anyone have any experience with this particular one or any similar wheel lock design racks on long distance trips with 70+ mph highway conditions?
> 
> If you have noticed me post in other "rack" threads, you'll know I'm over thinking these things and am deep in the research....


Works fine at 70mph, took my bike about 3 hrs away, was solid the entire time.

As for off road. I would say that the small amount of play the tipping mechanism (which really is very convenient) allows would wear prematurely if subjected to lots of serious bumps.

Truth is, here in New England, most of the roads aren't that much better than dirt roads, so the whole "off-road" vs "on-road" debate is sort of moot. Either way, the rack should work fine, mine has been perfect so far.


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I'm in Northeastern PA and am making a trip to South Carolina in a few weeks, so I'm looking for a quality rack in short notice without spending an arm and a leg.... it also needs to be able to withstand the demon that is I-95.


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

I've used mine a lot since I got it. I've had it up to probably 85mph on some pretty curvy roads with no issue. Longest drive so far is 2hrs. It will be going on an 11hr trip here next week and feel confident it will be fine.


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the direct reference to 85 mph. That makes me feel more comfortable, being as that I tend to be a bit aggressive... I'm putting in a 12 hour or so trip in August, so reliability is big. It is only a once a year type trip, but it's still nice to be confident. I appreciate the input. I think I am going to pick up one of these, I'm just waiting to hear back on a potential deal.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

One more thing, as with any of these racks that tighten down on the front tire, make sure you don't have a leak in the front tire. If the tire goes flat while the bike is in the rack, it will flop around like crazy (the bike, not the rack).


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I'm just curious, have you had a bad rack experience in the past? Are there racks out there that you worry about having your bike on for hours at a time? I would expect that any rack on the market be sold with the understanding that it should be able to handle highway speeds and hold the bike safely indefinitely. Whether it's for a 30 min trip to a trailhead or a cross-country trip. What are you concerned is going to happen to the rack?


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have not had any bad experience with a bike rack, because this will be my first bike rack purchase. So, I want to avoid the bad bike rack experiences.

Many of the bike racks that are in the price range I can afford at the moment, frankly aren't of the "best" quality. The materials aren't as strong, they require adapters to fit 2" receivers and they may not recommend hauling the weight of 2 mountain bikes, especially for 12 hours at 75+ MPH speeds. Unfortunately, on short notice, that is the price range I can only afford at this time. It's also not solely a concern over something happening to the rack itself, but the bikes as well. How much movement do the bikes have while traveling down the highway, is there damage, do straps come loose... 

My first instinct was to buy the Kuat Beta hanging rack, as that seemed to be pretty sturdy given that you can purchase it for a 2" receiver and it is lightweight... but I have concerns of damage to the bikes on a hanging rack. 

Ultimately, I research everything that I am hoping to get a lot of use out of that costs more than a few bucks. It's just the way I am, I'm pretty anal about it... I just want the best use of my money with as little headache as possible. You're lucky this wasn't a forum for what car to buy when I went through that process a year ago...:madman:


----------



## dmars3571 (May 17, 2008)

I ordered mine at Outdoorplay.com and used the coupon code AFF-1000 for a 15% discount plus you get free shipping for a total of $245.65. The rack is solid at interstate speeds and I have had it on several gravel roads. Most importantly, it fits my fatbike.


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you... unfortunately, they're on back order. Much like many of the retailers are with this rack apparently. eTrailer, Cracks and Racks.... seems like it is that good of a rack, huh?


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

However, I was able to use that coupon code and get the Yakima TwoTimer for $254 and change with free shipping. That is greatly appreciated.


----------



## backcountryj (May 11, 2015)

Cimmy24 said:


> However, I was able to use that coupon code and get the Yakima TwoTimer for $254 and change with free shipping. That is greatly appreciated.


I'd be interested to hear some feedback on the Twotimer. Price wise it's very enticing. It looks like it may be somewhat flimsy though.


----------



## Cimmy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd love to give you all some feedback on the TwoTimer. However, I am STILL waiting for my rack.

I ordered it over a week ago and it was due to be delivered yesterday. Got home from work and the UPS driver pulled up to the house (which had 2 vehicles in the driveway and both the garage and front doors wide open), driver got out of his chair, went to the back of the truck... I got gitty like a Kid on Christmas.... then he got back in his chair and drove away. It was almost heartbreaking... like that kid on Christmas expecting a brand new, top of the line Mountain bike... and getting a Mongoose with streamers. (No offense to anyone with such a setup)

I got to work this morning, checked the UPS tracking information... "Service Disruption: Package is being returned to sender" - More heartbreak... the Sender is in Oregon. I am in Pennsylvania. I need the rack for a road trip next week. Can not understand what the disruption was. Credit card processed fine, awaiting to hear back from Outdoorplay.com as UPS will not tell me what the issue was.


----------



## etaylor414 (May 25, 2015)

Westernbikeworks.Com has this rack on sale right now. $231.99 I believe. I just picked one up, should be here on Aug 4th, I'll post about my experience after a few times out with it.


----------



## etaylor414 (May 25, 2015)

^^^and in stock, unless I got the last one!


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ziggyfly said:


> Does anybody out there own the Kuat Transfer? I cant find much of anything in the way of reviews online. I think because it is still pretty new. Id love to hear some real life opinions on it and maybe some comparisons to the Sherpa and NV. I know it is missing some features of the other two, but as of now I think I like the wheelbase and tire width capabilities of the Transfer over the Sherpa. The NV is just too far out of my price range. I'm looking at putting it on a 2010 Honda Odyssey.
> 
> Any input would be awesome!!
> Thanks in advance


I don't have input on the NV or Sherpa vs. the Transfer, but I just got a Transfer and it's awesome, especially for the money. I wasn't looking to spend NV money, but aside from the cost what was appealing to me about the Transfer is its adaptability to 1.25" or 2" hitches, which I may need, and the ease with which I can haul my 29er as well as my son's 20" bike without any fuss or adapters. Like you a wide range of compatibility was important to me.

The hitch does have a bolt that tightens things up, so it was very solid the entire trip we recently took. All told we covered about 2000 miles with the bikes on the back of the car. They will also be releasing a security kit for this rack which will be fully integrated, so I'm looking forward to that.

In my book it's a winner, I compared it to some other products in this price range like the Yakima, and while the twotimer was nice this was more appealing to me from a finish standpoint.

Here it is with two very different sized bikes:


----------



## Ziggyfly (Mar 31, 2015)

GT5050 said:


> I don't have input on the NV or Sherpa vs. the Transfer, but I just got a Transfer and it's awesome, especially for the money. I wasn't looking to spend NV money, but aside from the cost what was appealing to me about the Transfer is its adaptability to 1.25" or 2" hitches, which I may need, and the ease with which I can haul my 29er as well as my son's 20" bike without any fuss or adapters. Like you a wide range of compatibility was important to me.
> 
> The hitch does have a bolt that tightens things up, so it was very solid the entire trip we recently took. All told we covered about 2000 miles with the bikes on the back of the car. They will also be releasing a security kit for this rack which will be fully integrated, so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


So my buddy has the NV, and I believe that is a VERY nice rack but it is also expensive. If I had the money, id probably get that.

I ended up with the Transfer. That thing is awesome especially for the price. Mine so far has fit every bike I've put on it with no problems whatsoever! Large and small, downhill and trail, and fat bikes to road bikes. I've had people say how nice it is and I quote "that has got be one of the easiest to operate racks I've ever seen!"

Mine fits nicely on the odyssey and when it tilts down give me room to open the hatch with wide handlebar bike on it. I have taken bikes all over the place. The longest trip so far has been from Phoenix to Santa Cruz. We drove up the California coast on the way there, and down the I-5 on the way back. It has seen speeds up to 95mph, rain, winding roads, speed bumps, pot holes and everything else you could imagine on a 12hr road trip one way. So far I have no complaints and have been very happy.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll add that I also had mine on a fair bit of unpaved road thus far.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Cimmy24, I have a Swagman Semi 2.0 2 bike rack and just was up in Vermont 3 weekends ago. I live near Hazleton and the ride up was about 6 hours with plenty of 75-80 mph driving. It has held up fine the 2 years I have it. I've made plenty of out of state trips(vt, Harrissonburg VA, White Clay Creek, NJ, etc) with it. Most racks will hold up fine under those driving conditions.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

While I'm a happy owner of a Thule T2 I have to say at 56 lbs it's heavy. If I had to do over again the Transfer at 35 lbs would be on my list.


----------



## purpony (Aug 8, 2015)

just ordered one, should be here thursday! Also just received my hitch for my car, so need to install that tonight. Cant wait to try it out and get away from my hanging rack


----------



## purpony (Aug 8, 2015)

received my Transfer today. Watched the video yesterday and put it together today when i got it in less then 15 mins without even opening the instructions  . Also installed my new trailer hitch on the car last night. together both are going to work fantastic. Now I can take my 29er and my sons 20" and not have to mess around with my old hanging rack and having to use my wifes SUV every time we go biking. Bikes fit great and easy to load and unload! Cant wait to hit the street and then the trail this weekend!


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

purpony said:


> just ordered one, should be here thursday! Also just received my hitch for my car, so need to install that tonight. Cant wait to try it out and get away from my hanging rack


I can't believe some people pay to have hitches installed. Both my toyotas, 6 bolts, 20 minutes in the driveway. Most frames today are pre drilled and taped.


----------



## purpony (Aug 8, 2015)

yes... it took literally 12 mins to install the hitch. 4 bolts on my car- I am however very mechanically savy building custom cars and motorcycles as a hobby and have a full garage of tools to do so


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

FWIW, Hitch install on a newer car is strightforward and simple. My 2005 Vibe was pretty corroded, and took full thread chasing and 2 helicoils to install. I ended up spending more to DIY than if I had just taken it to a shop.


----------



## SpecialSwede (Sep 20, 2015)

Just picked up the Transfer 3 yesterday. Seems quite solid and the finish is great. Looking forward to using it. Previously owned a T2 and it was way too heavy.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I picked up a 3 bike Transfer this week for my 1.25 hitch. Putting it together was straightforward but becareful not to overtighten the bolts because you have metal nuts going into plastic cups.

When installing it into the 1.25 hitch there is a lot of play. Lessons learned for me is to insert the screw from the RIGHT side. It's meant to pull the hitch insert against the right side of the hitch receiver. I can imagine that overtime this bolt can break and your rack will be at risk of detaching, that's why I think they don't advise going off ride. To mitigate this risk, I'm thinking of inserting material (shims) into the existing gap to prevent movement thereby protecting unfriendly forces to the bolt.

*Does anyone have any knowledge on what type of material I should use to shim and fill the gaps?* Something that doesn't expand or shrink and wont rust. Something I can pick up at HomeDepot and hammer in.

One thing I don't like is that the hitch doesn't go all the way into my Curt receiver. It comes out of the hitch 1.5" because of where the hole lines up. Having said that, the 2" adapter seems to offer a solid connection.
The other thing I didn't like are the straps that go around your rear tire. It's easy for someone to pull them off your hitch so I keep them in my trunk. The design should've secured it permanently so it can't be stolen easily.
I'd also like to comment that I'm worried some kid might accidently hit the release latch and it'll come down and cause injury. The mechanism should've involved pulling up and them pushing down to prevent accidental release.

Other than these shortcomings, the rack is pretty nice and secures my carbon nicely. I was going to buy the T2, good thing I didn't because the T2 would be a bit too heavy to install and remove. As an engineer, I would've designed the hitch to go into the receiver and expand to fill the gap to prevent movement then have a thich bolt go through the entire receiver and pulled in from both sides. Hopefully they consider this moving forward.

Lastly, I've purchased the 2 bike lock kit which screws into vertical bar (one with the hook that holds your front tire) and is made to wrap around your frame. Its too short and I'm afraid it will cause rubbing on my frame. I'd prefer a long one that goes around all bikes frames and wheels. If you think about it, a short cable to lock your frame is kinda of silly. A thief will have an allen wrench to remove your headset cap and take your $2k wheels and $1k fork. At most it'll buy you time but dont rely on it. It comes with a lock that secures your thru bolt in the receiver which is nice.


----------



## chillis (Mar 24, 2015)

Recently purchased a Transfer 2, and after one weekend's use I can say this rack is superb!

Previously, I was using a roof rack configuration with Yakima Frontloaders, but I was not confident at all with two bikes + two racks on the roof. Shuttling around town was OK but I felt like they swayed around too much, especially at higher speeds. Plus, having to lift the bike/s above the car can be a PITA.

However, with the Transfer 2 all those worries are gone. The rack is solid as can be in the hitch receiver (Curt). On top of that the bikes do not sway or move around in the rack at all. The arm bar fits snuggly over the front wheel and fit a 29er and 27.5 perfectly. I took it on the highway and could monitor them thru the rear window, and the bikes were nice and calm. Also, when I first installed the rack, I put an old, banged up 29er in there and TRIED to throw it off the rack. I took corners with speed, hit speedbumps faster than I normally do, drove on some gravel roads and pretended I was Rally driver (OK, not really), and generally tried to cause a failure. Never once was the bike even close to coming out of the rack. The rack is REALLY well designed!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

backcountryj said:


> I'd be interested to hear some feedback on the Twotimer. Price wise it's very enticing. It looks like it may be somewhat flimsy though.


i had a two timer. i have a 2" hitch, so i had to deal with that spacer. so visually it was odd to see a smaller 1.25" tube run out of my bigger hitch. it was damn sturdy tho. the threaded bolt to attach the rack to the hitch was very large in diameter. it snugged down tight and stayed put. the lock: typical Yakima fodder. no surprises there. the entire rack was super solid. no significant play at the hinge. you have to pull and stab in a redundant pin for added security..no big deal. it is attached with a cable leash so you wont lose it. how do i know this rack is tough? because some girl rear-ended me with her prius. it destroyed her car. the only thing that broke on the rack was it sheared the pin. the one that is spring loaded. the rack was scratched and it obviously flexed into my bumper somehow. but i kid you not, it would still hold a bike if it wasnt rendered useless by the sheared pin. i bet i could have ordered that part. but i dumped it and bought the T2 since a friend works for Thule and gave me a pro card worth 50% off.

the yakima is more solidly attached at the hitch. the Thule has a smaller diameter hitch bolt-pin. there is slight play there. and at the hinge there is some more play. and the Thule is heavier, but i dont care. i'm healthy enough to move it about and take it on and off without sweating.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought a Transfer 3 and the thing shakes like crazy when tilted up. It jumps around and makes all kinds of racket, it's really concerning. It's on a 2016 Outback w/ 1 1/4 hitch. 

I went to shake it around and there is some play around the hitch receiver, I assume that I can shim that out. The other place, where most of the play is occurring, is around the tilt mechanism itself. There are two bolts that run through it and there is a lot of play there, did anyone have this issue? Have you tightened them? 

It wasn't a part that I assembled, so I am a little uneasy making modifications to it.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah. when you hit a bump the hitch jumps up. It probably has to do with the way the release lever is designed. However the rack hasn't gotten loose or has it deviated from the normal locked position. I like it so far. I'm still looking for a way to shim the gap for an even tighter fit, so far I haven't been able to try anything yet.
Don't forget to screw the bolt into the receiver from the right side as it was designed to do otherwise it will be loose.


----------



## gubed43 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Kuat Transfer 2 + fat bike*

I just received and installed the Kuat Transfer rack and I thought of putting pictures of the rack with fat bikes on it, because I found it hard to find some good ones so far.

I'm a bit disappointed because I bought this rack to carry all my bikes, from road bikes, to 29+, to 4" fat bike and maybe one day 5" fatties.

I put the rack on my car this morning and immediately mounted two Surly with 3.8" tires. Results, the tire hook arm was not able to rotate all the way around the tire before ratcheting it down. I had to fold the bike over on its side, then bring it back under the hook to be able to secure it. It now holds in place tightly, but I'm scared to try my 29+, I have big doubts it will work. Same thing with 4.5" tires. The hooks and trays looks fine but the hook arm should have been a bit longer.

The strap extender re also kind of a joke, but they work.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone using a Kuat Transfer 3 and can share their experience or post a picture with 3 MTB's ?

Great thread to know more about the Kuat Transfer. I'm looking to get my third bike rack. And narrowed to the Kuat Transfer 3.

Currently I've a Saris Thelma 3 that works well until I've to put multiple bikes. The bars hit the seats and even with different size bikes they hit eachother and I've to use a towel and bungee to secure the bikes without rubbing. This is mostly because all bikes stay parallel without an offset to each side.

Judging from the pictures the Kuat Transfer 2 does not have this problem however I haven't seen a non commercial picture with 3 MTB's on it.


Really looking to secure 3 bikes on the rack and forget without having to use other stuff to avoid rubbing damage.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I've a small car that only fits 1 1/4" receiver and 3 bikes is a must that's why I'm trying to find a better solution.


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

I just bought a Transfer 3 but haven't had a chance to load all three of the family bikes yet. I believe, per the on-line specs, there's 11" clearance between the tire trays, which should be the same between the Transfer 2 and 3. There's an inch or so side-to side play adjustment for each bike so you can minimize some overlap. 

I looked around for a long time looking for a 3-4 bike tray style hitch rack and so far, for the $$$, I think I made the right decision. I really debated the 1UP, but I was looking at three hundred $$ more, so for about $400, this seems to be a good rack. I prefer to support LBS, but none of my local shops carried the rack. Orded on-line on a Monday, had it Friday, with free shipping. I have a 2" hitch, and the Transfer fits snug with the adaptor, but it could use a bushing for tighter fit in the toung to rack pivot. So far, so good, no regrets.


----------



## timetobrapp (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the only photo I have of my Transfer 3 loaded with 3 bikes (3 fat tire bikes). It works well, however it takes a bit of effort to get the fat tires under the ratchet/extension arms. Solid rack overall, only complaint is it requires a proprietary hitch pin lock sold by Kuat instead of a standard 1/2" hitch pin lock.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

timetobrapp said:


> This is the only photo I have of my Transfer 3 loaded with 3 bikes (3 fat tire bikes). It works well, however it takes a bit of effort to get the fat tires under the ratchet/extension arms. Solid rack overall, only complaint is it requires a proprietary hitch pin lock sold by Kuat instead of a standard 1/2" hitch pin lock.
> View attachment 1049135


Nice TJ! I've got a JKU on 35s, did you have to use a hitch extender to get your rack to clear your spare?


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a kuat nv and cant be happier. The transfer seem to be more aimed at a road bike though in they dont seem very robust.


----------



## timetobrapp (Feb 10, 2016)

f1rst 1 said:


> Nice TJ! I've got a JKU on 35s, did you have to use a hitch extender to get your rack to clear your spare?


Thanks. I did use a hitch extender, 7" I believe. If you look at Kuat's dimensions, there is only 5" of clearance from the hitch pin to the rack's tire trays when it is folded up in its upright (unused) position which was not enough room to clear my spare.


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I ended up going with the Kuat Transfer 2 - couldn't be happier. Bikes are secure. Fitment is great. Installation was a breeze and the tools they give you worked great and were pretty beefy. I had to get a hitch extender and of course, I can't swing my tailgate open that far but it's super easy to put on and off. Highly recommended!


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone bought the security/lock kit that's now available?


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

GT5050 said:


> Has anyone bought the security/lock kit that's now available?


Yup. Install was a snap. Really nice actually. Magnets on the end of the cables that go down the insides of the arms. I haven't used them yet but they are nice. Lots of places sold out online or locally but found a RackAttack shop here in Denver (where I bought the rack too) that had 2 sets in stock.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome, gonna have to order one


----------



## Bikerlibre (Apr 2, 2015)

I've just received the lock kit. The bike lock cables are a nice design and fair security while temporarily away from the vehicle. They can however, be removed with a star tool, allowing the bike with cable attached to be removed. The hitch lock is what I am most disappointed with. It should probably work well with a 2" receiver but on a 1-1/4" receiver, the bolt projects out way too far beyond the receiver exposing the bolt shank so someone with a bolt cutter could get to it. They need to make a shorter version for the 1-1/4" size. The fit of this rack onto a 2" receiver is very good but on my 1-1/4" receiver, there is way too much play and I'm working on figuring out a way to reduce the play.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with everything you've said. Spot on.
I've never used my lock kit. I have it installed just in case but it looks like an afterthought and easily bypassed . It should have designed it in so that it's not so easily removed by a thief.

I have the 1.25 hitch and it does move a lot. Make sure you tighten and insert the bolt from the right side only. I've inserted a few washers which seemed to have helped. Surprisingly a nickel was the right thickness.


----------



## Bikerlibre (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tip to add washers which has helped to tighten up the left-to-right movement. For up-down play, I have added a shim. Inside dim's. of my brand-new hitch are approx. 1.30" square and the bike rack dim's. are 1.20" square measured with a caliper.
Here are photos of the lock mechanism showing the bolt extending out way past the receiver approx 1-3/8". I slid a 3/8" drive, 3/4" socket onto the bolt so it won't look as vulnerable.


----------



## farmdog (Jul 15, 2015)

So...would you guys buy the transfer again? or would you look at other options?


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

farmdog said:


> So...would you guys buy the transfer again? or would you look at other options?


I run it with a 2" hitch, and yes for the money absolutely. It's been awesome and fits a wide range of bikes


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup, I'm happy too. Wife has a 27.5 and I've got a 29'er, both bikes fit great on it together (I even have a XXL, it's huge). My 2" hitch is sturdy, i don't have to worry about them, and you can find it online for less than 250. Great deal.


----------



## Bikerlibre (Apr 2, 2015)

The quality is excellent and I do recommend it for a 2" receiver but it's less than ideal on my 1-1/4" receiver. For a 1-1/4" hitch you'll want to snug-up the fit and provide something to cover the exposed hitch pin for added peace of mind like I did in the pictures above. On my suv with a 2" hitch, it is very stable, the fit is perfect without sway and the hitch lock shaft is not exposed.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it's a good buy. I don't really have regrets. If I had to do over again I'd probably spend more and buy a higher end all aluminum 1 bike rack and go with a 2" receiver.
But for the price of the Kuat, it's really hard to beat. Don't forget that this is light enough for you to take off the car and store. I just don't like how the rack moves about with the 1.25" hitch.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally installed my hitch and bike rack last weekend. So far i'm happy with the quality of the rack. How are people getting the fat bikes under the front arm hook? i've got 4" tires on my fatbike and the front arm does not clear the tire?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Tip the bike away from the arm, swing the arm up and then lean the bike back in under the arm.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I will hopefully be getting my Transfer 2 this week! It has been back ordered for 3 weeks! I hope it just means they are just being swamped by orders and not a problem with the company?

Same deal with the lock kit, back ordered for a month+


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Darth Pinche said:


> I will hopefully be getting my Transfer 2 this week! It has been back ordered for 3 weeks! I hope it just means they are just being swamped by orders and not a problem with the company?
> 
> Same deal with the lock kit, back ordered for a month+


It's probably on back order b/c it's a great rack at a great price point - I love mine! It works so perfect for our needs.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I received the hitch lock for the Transfer, but it will not open. I called Kuat, they immediately sent me another one, but this one does not open either! Both sets are numbered 005 with keys numbered 005.

Am I missing something here? While I do not have my rack yet, I have tried putting the pin into the lock to see if that helps but nope. I tried a little oil on one but that had no effect.


----------



## Bikerlibre (Apr 2, 2015)

Strange....when the key is parallel to the pin, it is open and when it's perpendicular to the hitch pin, it is locked. Sometimes I have to fiddle a bit as it's not the smoothest actuating lock but no oil required. Good luck.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. It feels like I was given the wrong keys. The key goes in and rotates easily, but only a little bit then it has a hard stop. I called Kuat and they asked me to send them a video of the issue to have a better idea of what is happening. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I finally got my Transfer 2 and love it! A bit of the Kuat decal came off when I was taking off the protective wrapping but it went right back on. I still can't make the lock work but got a steel shielded cable lock that threads through my hitch and the rack for now. it will double as a bike lock if needed. Locks are just a deterrent anyways.
I'll post some photos this weekend, but so far the rack works very well, Light and secure! It also does not block my license plate when flipped up, nor does it block my rear view camera on my 2016 Rav4.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a photo of the Transfer on my Rav4. My bike has a 780mm bar and with the rack tilted down, the rear hatch can still open. It clears by one inch but it clears! It has been very nice and solid. I have taken a few rides with 2 bikes on there and it is still just as solid.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

It's a good rack. I have the 3 bike one with Lock but it sits in the garage. I usually ride to the trailhead and have used it a few times only.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclism00 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking at the Transfer 2 and the Kuat Sherpa, both about the same price, which would you prefer? I would be hauling a road bike with deep dish wheels and a 29er.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

Take a look at the wheelbases of your bikes. That is what led me to get the Transfer since it accommodated my bike's longer wheelbase.


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

gubed43 said:


> I just received and installed the Kuat Transfer rack and I thought of putting pictures of the rack with fat bikes on it, because I found it hard to find some good ones so far.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed because I bought this rack to carry all my bikes, from road bikes, to 29+, to 4" fat bike and maybe one day 5" fatties.
> 
> ...


Did your 29+ end up working on this rack?


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Been using the Transfer 2 for about a year and a half now as our second rack for my wife's RAV4 and it has been pretty good. 

I run a Thule T2 4 bike on my 4Runner through the summer when the kids and I are riding more. Then use the Kuat on my vehicle in the winter since I am the only one in the family riding.

Pros

Lightweight, so easy to switch back and forth between our two vehicles
Easy to use foot release to raise and lower the rack
Fits a wide range of bikes from 4" wide Fat bike to kids 24 inch wheels
Very secure fit when using a 2"receiver.
My wife actually likes this one

Cons
Before the RAV4 we had a Mazda 3 with a 1.25" receiver and there was a lot of play. Had to make a shim out of aluminum to fit into the receiver
While it does fit a 4" fat tire, it can be a struggle to get the arm over if the pressure is too high. 
After using it through winter, the plastic pieces have more play in them, probably due to the grit and wet
With the hook of the arm being hard plastic, it can rub on forks badly. Remedied this by wrapping old innertubes around them.

All in all, I would recommend it if you only need to haul one or two bikes around. For a family of four, I would go with the new Thule T2


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

We have one of these for two bikes on a Honda Fit. I have a 27+ bike and the arm doesn't clear the 3.25 tire unless I force it over. The 26x4.0 fat tire bike fits, but anything over that won't. A regular 29er fits, but there is no way 29+ will.

Otherwise we are very pleased.

The ratchet mechanism on the tire arm cradle is not as good as it should be. Specifically the thumb lever to disengage the ratchet is not the best.

When folded up the rack doesn't obscure the licence number plate.


----------



## rhinoboy82 (Aug 29, 2017)

This thread helped me decide to purchase the Kuat Transfer 2 rack, so I wanted to pile on here and say how pleased I am with it. I also had to install a hitch on my Honda Odyssey (the rack isn't very useful without one!).

I put an article on my website with pictures and a video where I _casually_ load two bikes on the rack in just over a minute. bit.ly/kuatXfer2


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone know if the Transfer will fit a 16" kid's bike, such as a Spawn Banshee? Mfg spec says 20" is the min, but hoping it'll still work on a 16" bike (perhaps with a bit of creativity?).


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I can't remember specifically when I had a Spawn Banshee but something tells me it will not.

I wrapped old inner tubes around the hook a couple of winters ago to keep them from getting scratched up by my commuter bike's studded tires and was surprised at how much volume that could add. Maybe experiment with those first?


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Has this rack been updated since most of this thread is from 2015? Better locking mechanism for the 1.25 hitch to reduce the wobble that seems to be apparent?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I dont have wobble in mine. Make sure you screw in from the right side and as you tighten wiggle the slop out of the rack. 

Also make sure you have the washer and lock ring on the nut side 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MVeeW (Mar 21, 2019)

Newbie here. Anyone tried fitting a 48” wheelbase on one of these things? I purchased one before buying my first bike because I found a good deal, but now I’ve learned the bike I plan on purchasing has a 48” wheelbase (Kona Honzo XL size). I’d rather not pay to have it shipped back to Jenson and the longer options are a little out of my price range anyway. Thanks!


----------



## sutter2k (Jul 26, 2014)

MVeeW said:


> Newbie here. Anyone tried fitting a 48" wheelbase on one of these things? I purchased one before buying my first bike because I found a good deal, but now I've learned the bike I plan on purchasing has a 48" wheelbase (Kona Honzo XL size). I'd rather not pay to have it shipped back to Jenson and the longer options are a little out of my price range anyway. Thanks!


I'm completely fine with guerrllia gravity smash with a 49 inch wheelbase with the Kuat NV. Kuat said you can order the fat bike kit (bigger straps) for a tad longer wheelbase, but I am fine with standard. Many road trips. Crap as I was type, I realized you said 'transfer'. Different model. I had the transfer before. Definitely get a little more room with the NV. If the transfer can take a 47 inch fat bike you may be okay. I'd call Kuat to make sure. They are pretty responsive.

Matt


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Heads up, the jensonusa "SAVE20" code works for the transfer racks! Pretty damn good price. 

I went with a transfer 1 because I mostly carry my own bike, but I bought the addition add-on for the rare instances where my girlfriend comes along. It was at $300 total, including tax and shipping. Perfect for me! 

My old rack was a swagman xc style, and everything on it was metal. The transfer kinda sketched me out at first, since there really is so much plastic on it, and its fairly flimsy. After a couple hour drive, its a very solid rack though. No complaints!


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

has anyone ever tried to fit longer wheel base than recommended 47"? say 48" and above?


----------

